# Adjustable Chuck Stops For 3 and 4 Jaw Chucks



## davidpbest (Aug 29, 2017)

I posted about this in the Precision Matthews forum, but thought others might be interested as well.   The original posting is here:   http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...stops-for-3-and-4-jaw-chucks-long-post.61766/

I did my own implementation of a collection of adjustable chuck stops based on a design covered in a YouTube video by Robin Renzetti available here.   Below are a few photos showing how they came out as implemented on three different chucks.












If anyone is interested (and crazy enough) to make their own versions, I've posted plans at the PM forum link above, and lots of additional photos and descriptions can be found here:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm7kJXwa

Hope this is helpful to some here.


----------



## Randall Marx (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks great, David. Thank you for sharing. I could have used these this past weekend.


----------

